# High School Logo - OT/NT



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I took my grandson to a swim meet at the Newton, KS highschool. I believe their school nickname is the "Railers." This banner was hanging at the intrance to the gymnasium and pool.










Newton is the home of a major BNSF maintenance yard.

JimC.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting 

Great pic 

Thanks JC


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

You just know the students will be trained well.


----------

